# Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen!



## RedZack (5. September 2002)

Jap! Ein Warez-Thema!

Ich komme auf dieses Thema weil ich heute zufällig auf die Mecromedia Webseite gekommen bin und weil ich schonmal da war hab ich mir angekuckt was das neue FlashMX kostet. Unglaublich! Die wollen doch tatsächlich 499$ dafür haben! Aber wenn es nur das wäre. Jedes Programm zur Entwicklung von irgendwelchen Sachen kostet ein kleines Vermögen. Dreamweaver, GoLive, Flah5, Fireworks, Photoshop etc. Das kann doch nicht sein. Will ich also auf dem neusten Stand bleiben habe ich nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Viel Geld gewinnen oder mir gecrackt downloaden. Für andere Vorschläge bin ich gerne offen. So, jetzt reichts, sollte nur ein Denkanstoß sein  oder vielleicht gibts ja noch andere Möglichkeiten an die Dinger ranzukommen *grinz*


----------



## SirDregan (5. September 2002)

sorry wenn ich das jetz so hart sage, aber du bist einfach zu verwöhnt 

Willst ein Profitool (relativ, je nachdem) aber nicht den Preis dafür zahlen 

CyA, SirDregan


----------



## Christoph (5. September 2002)

ARBEITEN GEHEN
und aus!


----------



## eViLaSh (5. September 2002)

tja. die leute, die diese programme programmieren wollen ja auch was dran verdienen... würde sie keiner kaufen, würde es ja keine neuen mehr geben -> du könntest also auch nicht auf dem neuesten stand sein :> :> :>


----------



## RedZack (5. September 2002)

Gut, ich will nicht wissen wieviele hier im Forum alle ihre Programme gekauft haben. Na ja eigentlich will ich es schon wissen, denn so einen Job hat KEINER VON EUCH. Das will ich sehen wer sich 3, 4 oder 5 Programme kauft die alle mehrere Hundert Dollar kosten. Nebenbei: Was zahlt man für ein Windows Betriebssystem wenn man es nicht in Verbindung mit einem Rechner kauft? Z.B. XP, oder 2000? Danke


----------



## SirDregan (5. September 2002)

Ich arbeite als Fachinformatiker in einem Betrieg (Azubi)
Soviel dazu.

Die programme die ich NUR privat nutze, muss ich mir auch kaufen. Früher hab ich das über Kumpels die schon länger bei Versandfirmen oder Herstellern arbeiten. Da kriegt man auch Prozente.

Ich muss(te) mich wie viele andere auch entscheiden: Kauf ich mir jetz Win2000? (z.B.) oder warte ich bis ich nen neuen PC kaufe (was ich eigentlich immer tu)

Mann kann halt net z.B. 3D-Studio Max kaufen, NUR um rumzuprobieren. Da muss man schon Zeit investieren und sich dahintersetzen (wollen)

Wenn du sowas einfaches nicht begreifst dann werde reifer!

CyA, SirDregan


----------



## RedZack (6. September 2002)

Hallo Herr Fachinformatik Azubi. Wo habe ich behauptet das ich sämtliche Programme zu Discountpreisen haben möchte? Es geht mir nur darum das die Preise über ein normales Maß hinausgehen. Ein Phänomen das bei jeder Software auftritt. Das die Entwickler ihre Kosten wieder reinholen möchten ist klar, aber wie machen das Spieleproduktionen? Für ~50€ die man zahlt wird alles wieder reingeholt. Wenn man davo ausgeht das sich ein Spiel öfter verkauft als Flash MX sind 500$ noch lange nicht gerechtfertigt. Da könnt ihr euch auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Füßen wackeln. Von der Meinung bringt ihr mich nicht ab! Die Software Konzerne wollen mich abzocken, ihr scheint ja gerne Geld in den Müll zu schmeissen.


----------



## alex0815 (6. September 2002)

ihr redet hier alle von Profiprogrammen. diese werden normalerweise im kommerziellen umfeld eingesetzt um damit Geld zu verdienen. Im Regelfall zahlt man dann die hohe Summe auch nicht nur damit der SW-Hersteller nen neuen Sportwagen kaufen kann. Denn bei Produkten aus der Oberliga erwirbt man (meistens) gleichzeitig Support um dann den angestrebten Produktionsprozess nicht durch PC Probleme zu behindern. 
Das nun auch eine andere Gruppe von Nutzern existiert, die ihre private Homepage oder sonst einen Schnee programmiert ist dabei nicht angedacht und kann auch in nicht berücksichtigt werden. 
Und von daher sind die Produkte natürlich auch teuerer da die Zielgruppe wesentlich kleiner ist als bei irgendwelchen Spielchen. Somit kann der Preis nicht über einen hohen Absatz gedrückt werden. 
Und eben dieser geringere Kundenkreis rechtfertigt eben schon den Preisunterschied. 
Im Gegensatz zu Unterhaltungssoftware ist auch eine bessere Qualitätskontrolle notwendig damit die Kunden nicht bei ihrem angestrebten Geld verdienen aufgehalten werden. Auch das kostet nicht wenig. 
Ungünstigerweise haben die meisten Leute die über die SW Hersteller und deren Preise maulen keine Idee, welche organisatorischen, logischtischen und kaufmännischen Aufgaben noch hinzukommen, wenn man ernsthaft und für einen echten Markt Software erstellt und vertreibt.


----------



## Christoph (6. September 2002)

> Software Konzerne wollen mich abzocken,


du armer  geh doch zu einer Talkshow :=)


----------



## AKM<2b> (6. September 2002)

naja aber fakt ist doch nu schon das Software immer teurer geworden ist. Ich meine jedes Schwein regt sich darüber auf das man seit dem €uro 2 Mark mehr für das gleiche Pils bezahlen muss. Aber wenn man mal ausspricht das man manche Software einfach zu teuer findet, hat man gleich ganz tutorials.de gegen sich.

OK die Software wird auch immer umfangreicher, besser und einfach geiler. Aber das wird die Hardware auch und die verfällt ja bekanntlicher weise relativ schnell im Preis.

Auf Opensource ( linux ...) kann man in diesem fall auch nicht setzen. Weil warum soll man sich den ***** aufreissen und umfangreiche sachen coden, wenn man keine Kohle dafür sieht.

Naja da gibts noch den Mittelweg. Software auf Basis von Opensource Sachen, die dann kommerziell weiterentwickelt wird. Da hat man schonmal nur die hälfte der Arbeite.... z.B. http://www.lindows.com

Aber naja was daraus noch wird ... kA

2b


----------



## SirDregan (6. September 2002)

> Wo habe ich behauptet das ich sämtliche Programme zu Discountpreisen haben möchte? Es geht mir nur darum das die Preise über ein normales Maß hinausgehen.



Und ich hab dich darauf hingewiesen das es daran liegt weil es halt keine NORMALEN Anwendungen oder Spiele sind sondern Profianwendungen, die eigentlich nicht für Privathaushalte gedacht sind und deshalb auch nicht zum NORMALEN Preis zu haben sind 
Jetz verstadnen?


----------



## Christoph (6. September 2002)

> Aber wenn man mal ausspricht das man manche Software einfach zu teuer findet, hat man gleich ganz tutorials.de gegen sich.


eigentlich geht´s ja unm Warez


----------



## AKM<2b> (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RedZack _
> *Wo habe ich behauptet das ich sämtliche Programme zu Discountpreisen haben möchte? Es geht mir nur darum das die Preise über ein normales Maß hinausgehen. Ein Phänomen das bei jeder Software auftritt. Das die Entwickler ihre Kosten wieder reinholen möchten ist klar, aber wie machen das Spieleproduktionen? Für ~50€ die man zahlt wird alles wieder reingeholt. Wenn man davo ausgeht das sich ein Spiel öfter verkauft als Flash MX sind 500$ noch lange nicht gerechtfertigt. Da könnt ihr euch auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Füßen wackeln. Von der Meinung bringt ihr mich nicht ab! Die Software Konzerne wollen mich abzocken, ihr scheint ja gerne Geld in den Müll zu schmeissen. *




Ich bezieh mich aber eher darauf. ^

Wie ich den vorigen Beiträgen entnehmen konnte, verteidigt ihr ja alle die hohen Preise. ( Was ich nicht so recht verstehen kann)
Zum Thema Warez brauch man ja hier nichts mehr sagen. Wobei ich es schon komisch finde das hier jeder gegen Warez ist, aber dann den ganzen Tag nebenher MP3s und Filme zieht und darüber hier ganz offen redet. Ohne das er dafür im geringsten was zu hören bekommt.  Ziemlich inkonsequente Einstellung.

2b


----------



## Christoph (6. September 2002)

> MP3s und Filme zieht und darüber hier ganz offen redet.



56k modem ^^

und in der Firma sind die Seiten gesperrt. allso verallgemeinern würd ich meine Aussagen nicht so wie du!


----------



## AKM<2b> (6. September 2002)

Mensch hochi... darfst mich nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich bin keineswegs dagegen und ich zieh mir auch musik (ISDN) .
Ich wollte bloss mal diese beschissene Doppelmoral hier ansprechen.

Also nix für ungut...
der total sanfte AKM2b


----------



## reto (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *
> 
> 56k modem ^^
> ...



Um einen Crack von Astalavista zu ziehen reichen 56k locker aus... mal im Ernst: Wer unschuldig ist werfe den ersten Stein


----------



## AKM<2b> (6. September 2002)

Nana... wir werden doch hier keine Hexenjagd betreiben...

Der der noch nie irgendwas illegales aus dem netz gezogen hat möge bitte die hand heben.

2b


----------



## Kaprolactam (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RedZack _
> *...denn so einen Job hat KEINER VON EUCH. Das will ich sehen wer sich 3, 4 oder 5 Programme kauft die alle mehrere Hundert Dollar kosten.*



Doch. Es gibt tatsächlich Leute hier (mich z.B.) die arbeiten in Firmen die sich Grafik- oder Multimediaagenturen nennen und die kaufen  solche Programme. Und die meckern nicht über die Preise, weil sie die Programme auf professionellem Niveau einsetzen. Der Punkt ist: bei denen ist die Arbeitszeit teurer ist als die Programme. Daraus folgt: Gute Programme mit denen man schneller zu Resultaten kommt, sparen Geld. Und dagegen ist der Anschaffungspreis nur ein geringer Kostenfaktor. Und genau dessen sind sich die Hersteller von professioneller Software bewußt. Wenn du jemandem von ILM sagst daß maya doch eigentlich viel zu teuer ist, so wird er mit den Schultern zucken und allenfalls antworten daß es darauf nicht ankommt, da man mit maya wirklich hervorragend (und v.A. sehr viel schneller als z.B. mit dem bedeutend billigerem Cinema4d) arbeiten kann.



> _Original geschrieben von RedZack _
> *Das die Entwickler ihre Kosten wieder reinholen möchten ist klar, aber wie machen das Spieleproduktionen? Für ~50€ die man zahlt wird alles wieder reingeholt. Wenn man davo ausgeht das sich ein Spiel öfter verkauft als Flash MX sind 500$ noch lange nicht gerechtfertigt. Da könnt ihr euch auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Füßen wackeln. Von der Meinung bringt ihr mich nicht ab! Die Software Konzerne wollen mich abzocken, ihr scheint ja gerne Geld in den Müll zu schmeissen.*



Wieso sind dann 500 Euro noch lange nicht gerechtfertigt? In einem Programm wie Flash steckt ein ganzes Stück mehr Arbeit als in einem Spiel. Und die Jungs von Macromedia können kaum darauf hoffen, auch nur ein Zehntel der Menge der verkauften Quake3s loszuwerden.
Wenn du jetzt das Argument anbringen willst, daß ein Preis von 50 Euro die Wahrscheinlichkeit reduziert, daß eine Software raubkopiert wird, dann schau dir doch mal an, was bei Spielen usus ist. Deren verhältnismäßig geringer Preis verhindert es doch auch nicht, daß die Spiele millionenfach kopiert werden, oder?
Ganz abgesehen davon hat die Softwareindustrie kaum Interesse daran, DICH abzuzocken, das liegt wohl schon daran daß Du als - mit Verlaub - 16-jähriger Pimpf überhaupt nicht ins Kundenfeld von professioneller Software gehörst. Da kannst auch Du dich auf den Kopf stellen und wackeln womit Du Lust hast.
Du redest hier von Preisen, die "über das normale Maß hinausgehen". Was ist denn bitteschön das normale Maß? Kannst Du das denn beurteilen? Weißt Du z.B. was ein avid DV-Schnittsystem kostet? Oder maya unlimited? Dagegen nehmen sich die Preise von Flash oder Photoshop relativ bescheiden aus. Fakt ist: Je spezieller die Software, desto teurer ist sie, denn irgendwie muß es sich für die Hersteller rechnen, die Technik permanent weiterzuentwickeln und zu verbessern.

/Kapro


----------



## AKM<2b> (6. September 2002)

oh oh jetzt isser böse... lieber schnell weg...

2b


----------



## Psyclic (6. September 2002)

eben, firmen die einmal 500 $, 1000 $ 
oder meinetwegen auch 10000 $ für ein programm ausgeben, holen aufgrund des programmes das geld gaaaanz fix wieder rein.

bei uns inner agentur ist auch alle software gekauft ( komplette MM + Adobe Serie ) 
und wenn ich sach, is doch voll teuer... löl
da lachen die drüber.

die preise richten sich nach zielgruppe, ganz einfach

beispiel
Flash, Zielgruppe Profi anwender: 500 €

Game XY, Zielgruppe Jugendliche: 50 €

so einfach ist das... bei schülerversionen ist die Zielgruppe eben SCHÜLER/STUDENTEN....

du bekommst Studio MX zB. für schlappe 300 $, wie ich in irgend nem thread gelesen hab.
und das ist weis gott nicht viel


----------



## Kaprolactam (6. September 2002)

@2b
Böse wohl kaum, sollen die Warez-Kiddies doch munter weiter raubkopieren. Was mir nur extrem gegen den Strich geht, ist wenn die dann dafür um Verständnis werben und sich geradezu als Helden hervortun wollen, die selbstlos der bösen Softwareindustrie ein Schnippchen schlagen, für niedrigere Softwarepreise und eine lebenswertere Welt.
BLÖDSINN!

/Kapro


----------



## Yasemin (6. September 2002)

Wenn nur alle Leute so anständig wären wir ihr hier.

Ich will nur einen von euch sehen, der wirklich 2000.- Märker für Photoshop übrig hat. Entweder hat man da einen wirklich guten Beruf, oder reiche Eltern.

Und was ist dabei wenn man sich Songs, Filme und Programme runterlädt. Werd ich jetzt von euch angezeigt, uiuiui.

solange jeder mit seinem Gewissen klar kommt, sollte er doch zufrieden sein und die Moralapostel lieber das Maul halten


----------



## Robert Fischer (6. September 2002)

Da kann ich Kaprolactam nur zustimmen. Man kann keine Profisofrtware erwarten für einen mikrigen Preis. Das liegt ganz einfach an unserem Wirtschaftssystem. Wer Leistung erwartet, der muss auch eine vernünftige Gegenleistung erbringen. Außerdem gibt es viele LEGALE Wege, um auch als Schüler an derartige Programme zu gelangen. Und noch dazu bieten viele Firmen extra Schüler- und Studentenversionen zu stark verbilligten Preisen an. Bei http://www.basis1.com gibt es u.a. derartige Versionen. Und für Firmen sind diese Preise bei leibe kein Problem.


----------



## Christoph (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Yasemin _
> *Ich will nur einen von euch sehen, der wirklich 2000.- Märker für Photoshop übrig hat. Entweder hat man da einen wirklich guten Beruf, oder reiche Eltern.
> *



/me arbeitet in einer Software-Firma in Abteilung Webdesign ) da braucht man keine reichen Eltern




> solange jeder mit seinem Gewissen klar kommt, sollte er doch zufrieden sein und die Moralapostel lieber das Maul halten


wers glaubt


----------



## |mo| (6. September 2002)

HiHo!

Ähm, sorry, aber welchen Zweck verfolgst du mit diesem Thema eigentlich?!?
Wenn es dir darum geht Programme billiger oder umsonst zu bekommen kann ich dir zwei Tips geben! 
Zum einen: Wenn du nicht unbedingt das allerneuste und beste brauchst (was ich kaum glaube) solltest du dich vielleicht mal bei ebay umsehen, photoshop 5 gibts da relativ billig.
Und zum anderen bieten grade Adobe und andere große Softwarefirmen immer testversionen und so etwas an!

Greetz |mo|


----------



## RedZack (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *
> Du redest hier von Preisen, die "über das normale Maß hinausgehen". Was ist denn bitteschön das normale Maß? Kannst Du das denn beurteilen? Weißt Du z.B. was ein avid DV-Schnittsystem kostet? Oder maya unlimited? Dagegen nehmen sich die Preise von Flash oder Photoshop relativ bescheiden aus. Fakt ist: Je spezieller die Software, desto teurer ist sie, denn irgendwie muß es sich für die Hersteller rechnen, die Technik permanent weiterzuentwickeln und zu verbessern.
> 
> /Kapro *



Erstens du Klugscheisser ließ vielleicht erstmal mein Profil. Aber darauf wie alt ich bin kommt es nicht an. Ich kann dir auch nicht sagen was dein DV-Mist kostet. Es interessiert mich auch nicht im geringsten. Vielleicht hab ich mich da schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich maße mir nicht an zu verlangen das sämtliche Software billigst über die Theke geht. Wenn Firmen die Software brauchen, dann zahlen sie eben was sie kostet. Punkt. Wenn sich jemand diese Software privat zulegen möchte kann er das vergessen. Warum also die Leute dazu "zwingen" sich die Software gecrackt zu besorgen anstatt einen "Privattarif" einzuführen bei dem eben Flash wirklich nur 50€ kostet? So gewinnen sie noch ein paar Privatkunden und die Firmen sind eben weiterhin an die hohen Preise gebunden. Was fällt den schlauen Herren dazu ein?


----------



## RedZack (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von |mo| _
> *HiHo!
> Wenn es dir darum geht Programme billiger oder umsonst zu bekommen kann ich dir zwei Tips geben!
> Greetz |mo| *



Nein darum geht es nicht.


----------



## alex0815 (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Yasemin _
> *Wenn nur alle Leute so anständig wären wir ihr hier.
> 
> Ich will nur einen von euch sehen, der wirklich 2000.- Märker für Photoshop übrig hat. Entweder hat man da einen wirklich guten Beruf, oder reiche Eltern.
> ...



wieso checken die Schulkiddies hier eigentlich nicht, dass es bei allem Diskutieren um einen professionellen Einsatz im kommerziellen Umfeld geht! Es ist total egal ob ein Azubi oder Gelegenheitsraubkopierer aus der siebten Klasse Maya unlizenziert benutzt! 
Sobald aber ein solches Tool in einem Produktionsprozess eingesetzt wird, fragen ernsthafte Entwickler nicht mehr nach dem Preis!


----------



## alex0815 (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RedZack _
> *
> 
> Erstens du Klugscheisser ließ vielleicht erstmal mein Profil. Aber darauf wie alt ich bin kommt es nicht an. Ich kann dir auch nicht sagen was dein DV-Mist kostet. Es interessiert mich auch nicht im geringsten. Vielleicht hab ich mich da schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich maße mir nicht an zu verlangen das sämtliche Software billigst über die Theke geht. Wenn Firmen die Software brauchen, dann zahlen sie eben was sie kostet. Punkt. Wenn sich jemand diese Software privat zulegen möchte kann er das vergessen. Warum also die Leute dazu "zwingen" sich die Software gecrackt zu besorgen anstatt einen "Privattarif" einzuführen bei dem eben Flash wirklich nur 50€ kostet? So gewinnen sie noch ein paar Privatkunden und die Firmen sind eben weiterhin an die hohen Preise gebunden. Was fällt den schlauen Herren dazu ein? *



ADOBE USW SIND NICHT AN PRIVATKUNDEN INTERESSIERT!!! CHECKT DAS MAL JEMAND??? OB DA NUN EIN SCHÜLER ÜBEN WILL UM IRGENDWANN DER ABSOLUTE PHOTOSHOPCRACK ZU WERDEN ODER NICHT IST EGAL!!! ES INTERESSIERT DIE EINEN SCHEISS!!! 
EBENSO MS UND ALLE ANDEREN GROSSEN!!!
DAS ECHTE MASSIGE GELD WIRD ÜBER VOLUMENLIZENZEN UND SOLCHES ZEUG GEMACHT!!! 
KIDDIES!!!


----------



## Psyclic (7. September 2002)

W     O      R       D      !!!!!


----------



## RedZack (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von alex0815 _
> *
> 
> ADOBE USW SIND NICHT AN PRIVATKUNDEN INTERESSIERT!!! CHECKT DAS MAL JEMAND??? OB DA NUN EIN SCHÜLER ÜBEN WILL UM IRGENDWANN DER ABSOLUTE PHOTOSHOPCRACK ZU WERDEN ODER NICHT IST EGAL!!! ES INTERESSIERT DIE EINEN SCHEISS!!!
> ...




Ah, du meinst MS (und "die anderen großen") seien nicht an den kleinen interessiert? Die MS Zielgruppe ist jeder der nen PC hat und nicht Unternehmen ab x Mitarbeitern. Bei anderen stimmt das schon. Nochetwas: Wenn der feine Herr 0815 meint das es den Softwareherstellern so egal ist ob jemand mit einem Programm üben kann oder nicht, wieso gibt es dann verbilligte Versionen zu Lehrzwecken? Da stimmt dann doch wohl was nicht, oder? Und nochmal: Was spricht dagegen diese Lehrversionen an PRIVATPERSONEN zu verkaufen? Würde es dir schaden? Oder mir? Oder der Entwicklerfirma?


----------



## RedZack (7. September 2002)

Ha! Und auch wenn du das jetzt nicht wahr haben willst, aber mit dieser Aussage bist du näher an meiner Meinung als du glaubst  Das es sich Firmen nicht leisten können auf den Preis zu kucken wenn sie eben ein best. Programm brauchen ist wahr. Das es deiner Meinung nach egal ist ob ich als kleines vertrotteltes Kiddie z.B. Flash MX cracke stimmt damit also. Wieso verkauft mir Macromedia also nicht einfach Flash MX für 50€ oder von mir aus auch für 100€ sondern verliert lieber das bisschen auch noch... Man müsste mal irgendwo sehen können welche Software wie oft gecrackt im Einsatz ist und dann darüber nachdenken wenn nur die Hälfte davon für 50€ gekauft worden wäre. Aber gut, ich glaub da kann ich genauso gut gegen eine Wand reden, die versteh wohl besser was ich meine.



> _Original geschrieben von alex0815 _
> *
> wieso checken die Schulkiddies hier eigentlich nicht, dass es bei allem Diskutieren um einen professionellen Einsatz im kommerziellen Umfeld geht! Es ist total egal ob ein Azubi oder Gelegenheitsraubkopierer aus der siebten Klasse Maya unlizenziert benutzt!
> Sobald aber ein solches Tool in einem Produktionsprozess eingesetzt wird, fragen ernsthafte Entwickler nicht mehr nach dem Preis! *


----------



## Vitalis (7. September 2002)

Da gibt es noch was zu dem Thema: 

Glaubt Ihr das Format Flash hat so eine große Verbreitung gefunden, weil sich einige wenige Unternehmen damals Flash geleistet hatten? 

Wäre Photoshop in aller Munde und gäbe es so viele Tutorials dafür, wenn es nur Firmen und Leute mit Geld besitzen würden? Wäre Microsoft Office so ein erdrückender Standard, wenn....?
man kann's manchmal auch von dieser Seite sehen...

*edit* ...was nicht heißt, daß ich Raubkopien gut finde was nicht heißt daß ich ne reine Weste habe.


----------



## RedZack (7. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Da gibt es noch was zu dem Thema:
> 
> Glaubt Ihr das Format Flash hat so eine große Verbreitung gefunden, weil sich einige wenige Unternehmen damals Flash geleistet hatten?
> ...



Ich kann dir nur zustimmen! Aber die haben sich die Progs gezogen weil es eben nicht die Möglichkeit gibt billig dranzukommen


----------



## | Kab00m | (10. September 2002)

Hm, mein Lieblingsthema 
Also, ich benutze die OEM-Version von Windows 2000 von meinem alten Rechner, die ich eigentlich nicht mit meinem neuen (haha, neu ? ich sag mal nicht soo alt) rechner nutzen dürfte. Aber faktum ist, wenn ich sie auf diesem Rechner nich nutzen würde, was glaubt ihr ? Würde ich dann in nen Laden gehen und mir für X-Tausend Euro Windows 2000 kaufen ? Nöö... Also macht MS in diesem Sinne eigentlich keine verluste durch mich. 
Als Coder habe ich es nochmal einfacher, Vim ist GNU-Lizensiert, also kostenlos und hat ein dickes Tag-Highlighting, mit rosa


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. September 2002)

Interessant , interessant, auch von es wor kurzen erts einen ähnlichen Thread gab!



> ADOBE USW SIND NICHT AN PRIVATKUNDEN INTERESSIERT!!! CHECKT DAS MAL JEMAND??? OB DA NUN EIN SCHÜLER ÜBEN WILL UM IRGENDWANN DER ABSOLUTE PHOTOSHOPCRACK ZU WERDEN ODER NICHT IST EGAL!!! ES INTERESSIERT DIE EINEN SCHEISS!!!



Meiner Meinung nach beißt sich schon hier die Katze in den eigen Schwanz, weil irgendwoher müssen die "jungen Talente" auch herkommen, die später in Softwarefirmen arbeiten, denen der Preis egal egal ist!

Richtig?

Aber, fast jeder Firma ist es egal, ob man mit einer gecrackten Einzelversion für den Privatbereich arbeitet , ich nenne es mal üben!
Nur wenn es zu kommerzielen Einsatz komt, könnte man leicht mal in eine Kontrolle geraten!

Richtig?

Das grob geschätzt, die Ausbeute an illegaler Software in den Haushalten die hier auf den Board angemeldet sind, bei ca. 50-60 % liegt, ist ein solcher Thread hier so übelflüssig wie ein Magengeschwür!

Richtig?

Mein Abschlussstatment!

Legal, illegal... ******egal!

ABER WER GELD MIT SOFTWARE VERDIENT SOLLTE SO EHRLICH SEIN; AUCH IN DIE ENTWICKLUNG ZU STECKEN UND HOHE PREISE IN KAUF ZU NEHMEN!


----------



## SirDregan (19. September 2002)

> Ich will nur einen von euch sehen, der wirklich 2000.- Märker für Photoshop übrig hat. Entweder hat man da einen wirklich guten Beruf, oder reiche Eltern.



Brauch ich das für den Privathaushalt?!? (Vergiss nicht, was man braucht und was man will ist verschieden  )



> Warum also die Leute dazu "zwingen" sich die Software gecrackt zu besorgen anstatt einen "Privattarif" einzuführen bei dem eben Flash wirklich nur 50€ kostet? So gewinnen sie noch ein paar Privatkunden und die Firmen sind eben weiterhin an die hohen Preise gebunden.



Niemand zwingt niemand. Eigentlich braucht man als Privatperson keine 35 verschiedenen Profiprogramme, oder? Ich persönlich entscheide vorher wozu ich das Programm benötige und ob sich das Geld lohnt. Ich arbeite seit 6.0 mit PSP und für mich hat sich der Preis gelohnt, PC war schon immer ein teures "Hobby"

Und wieso sind die Firmen dann an die hohen Preise gebunden?! Der Chef kauft sich's "Privat" und setzt es dann für die Firma ein.

CyA, SirDregan


----------



## sapphiron (22. Dezember 2003)

wie soll en schüller 300€ für en programm hinblättern?
also ich (16) hab mir zienlich viel sachen gecrackt


----------



## Klon (22. Dezember 2003)

Warum soll ein Schüler der nicht bereit ist soviel zu bezahlen solche Programme nutzen?

Mach den Kopf zu und such dir ein anderes Forum, mit der Einstellung bist du hier falsch.


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Dezember 2003)

Sapphiron, dein Account ist erstmal gesperrt, ob wir rechtliche Schritte einleiten 
werden, beispielsweise das wir dich mit den uns gegebenen Daten beim 
Landeskriminalamt (LKA) melden oder ähnliches wird Intern besprochen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Jan Seifert.

Ein Tipp an alle anderen: Haltet euch an unsere Regeln, wer das nicht tut, muss 
zwangsläufig mit rechtlichen Gegenmaßnahmen rechnen. (Wenn es nicht 
legale Angelegenheiten betrifft.)


----------



## eLorFiN (25. Dezember 2003)

Höchstinteressante Diskussion... wenn ich hier und da meinen Senf dazugeben darf...
Dann mal los *räusper*



> Schulkiddies


Wurde oft erwähnt... huhu?Ist es denn wirklich eine Frage des Alters, ob man jetzt die Situation von der einen Seite (Preise zu hoch ->Preise müssen runter) oder von der Anderen, etwas rationaleren (Zu geringer Absatz->Preise müssen relativ gesehen werden) sieht.
Ich zum Beispiel bin 15 (als ich mich registriert habe gab es das "Mindestalter" noch nicht, glaube ich ) und vertrete eher die Ansicht von hochi.

Außerdem ist ein (mit)Grund für die hohen Preise die Anzahl der gecrackten Software:
Die Software verbreitet sich gut, das swf-Format ist überall bekannt, jedoch wird wenig Geld eingenommen, also werden diejenigen, die auf den legalen ERWERB der software (flash) angewiesen sind dazu gezwungen, die Software zu einem höheren Preis zu kaufen, denn DIESE können sich es auch leisten.
Was mit auch auffällt, ist dass die Buskarten immer teurer werden...Hauptgrund(bei uns in Rüsselsheim(wer die soz. Lage der Stadt kennt, weiß bescheid)): die Schwarzfahrer...

Dass die illegalen Versionen dieser Software großteils zur Verbreitung dieser geführt hat/führt ist auch logisch, deshalb muss man ja nur sein WINDOWS XP aktivieren, nicht sein OFFICE XP und solche Geschichten.
(Oder muss man Office neuerdings aktivieren? LOL)



> Was spricht dagegen diese Lehrversionen an PRIVATPERSONEN zu verkaufen?


NICHTS    abgesehen davon,dass die Lehrversionen/Schullizenzen um einiges teurer sind als die "Home" Editionen.
Die meisten Firmen bieten sogenannte Homeversionen, für deren Lizenz man nur einen Bruchteil des Preises für die kommerziellen Versionen zahlt.

Deshalb -> Linux -> OpenOffice -> PHP  und solche Geschichten
Ich liebe Linux und der Abschied von der Windows-Welt ist mir um einiges leichter gefallen als die Aufrechterhaltung zur Linux-Liebe... und mein nächstes Projekt geht in Richtung C(nach Java in der Schule), um mal im Kernel schnüffeln zu können, sieht recht interessant aus 

OpenSource ist es!

Und @ tutorials.de Team:

seid nicht so hart mit dem armen Sapphiron...stellt euch vor...er ist 16, sieht, was hier für eine heiße Diskussion ist, bringt seine Meinung ein und hat dafür nicht nur eine Sperre hier(gerechtfertigt), sondern auch noch eine Anzeige am Hals.

Und mal ehrlich:
Wenn 'se einen erwischen, wird er öffentlich angeprangert, als Abschreckendes Beispiel für die Anderen.

Wäre er jetzt ein gaaaaanz schlimmer, ein Mörder oder sowas, wäre das ganze ja keine schlimme Sache, nur finde ich es nicht in Ordnung, wenn jetzt einer dran glauben muss und etwa 10000 andere (~30k Mitglieder, ich gehe von 1/3 aus) pfeifend vorbeispazieren, weil sie nicht ehrlich waren und die Klappe gehalten haben.
Okay:

Man darf die Straftat nicht durch die Menge der begangenen Straftaten relativieren.
Ehrlichkeit ist dumm, wenn man nicht eine strahlend weiße Weste hat.
Warez sind noch viel dümmer, wenn man damit nicht irgendetwas sinnvolles macht und sie nur zum "Angeben" benutzt.


n'Abend und schöne..., FRIEDLICHE Feiertage noch.


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Dezember 2003)

Morgen zusammen,

irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass diese Diskussion zu nicht besonders viel geführt hat, führt und auch nicht führen wird. Die Rechtslage ist, was illegale Kopien von Software und anderen Medien angeht, festgelegt - ob das einigen Leuten passt oder nicht.
Zum anderen lässt sich (denke ich) hier festhalten, dass professionell eingesetzte Software (wie Flash oder Photoshop in einer profitorientierten Medienagentur) den Preis durchaus rechtfertigt. Wenn Privatpersonen für den eigenen nichtkommerziellen Bedarf solche illegalen Softwarekomponenten einsetzen, wird das zwar von manchen Firmen toleriert, was es allerdings trotzdem nicht legal macht. Andere Firmen wie Borland setzen von Beginn an auf dieses Konzept und veröffentlichen eine abgespeckte Version von Delphi oder dem C++/C# Builder für nichtkommerzielle Nutzung kostenlos.


> Die MS Zielgruppe ist jeder der nen PC hat und nicht Unternehmen ab x Mitarbeitern.


Schon richtig, dass MS auch Interesse an Privatanwendern hat. Aber mal im Ernst: Welcher Home-User braucht schon Windows 2000 Advanced Server für 5000 Euro (oder was das kostet) und dem entsprechenden Support? Das _grosse_ Geld verdient MS nämlich sicher nicht durch XP-Home-Lizenzen, sondern - wie die meisten anderen Firmen auch - vor allem durch Support, Schulungen und Massenlizenzen für Firmen, die für ihren Server 5000 Euro hinblättern und für die 15 Workstations nochmal jeweils knapp 500 Euro brutto.

Nun, nehmen wir das doch jetzt einfach mal als "abschliessende" Worte. Falls es niemanden stört, mach ich den (IMHO lange überfälligen) Thread hier dicht. Sollte jemand Probleme damit haben: PN an mich.


----------

